# kenpo video/pics



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2006)

This is our website for Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate in Greece. http://www.edparkerskenpo.gr
In the section "photo/video" you will find photos and videos from many famous people. check it out and tell me your opinion. 

ps: The english version is still under construction but i think u will find the way out..... 
ps2: We have also and a "Forum" section. Check it out.....

Your brother in Kenpo,

Manos


----------



## donald (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,

Although I could'nt understand the pages the pictures looked pretty good. 

By GOD's Grace,(1stJohn1:9)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm afraid its all Greek to me. Tee hee
Sean


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2006)

@donald
Thanks. This is not the final version....More to come....

@Touch of Death
Yeah, i know. Did u saw the videos/pics section?
Don't worry the english version will be ready soon. 
Keep in touch.

Emails of our site: edparkersk@edparkerskenpo.gr
                         info@edparkerskenpo.gr
we have also and a forum sectionhttp://aszeys.proboards20.com/.We want to keep in touch with our kenpo brothers from all over the world. Write us....

My instructor is Mr Gregory Papadopoulos 3rd Degree Black Belt.

Your Kenpo brother,
Manos


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice clean site very easy on the eyes.  Very easy to navigate even though it is greek.  Keep em coming.

V/R

Rick


----------

